# leaving for work in glorious sunshine...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

..and then the day turns to shite.

Typical fucking English weather.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

O really!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Pissing it down here now - can't wait for the trip down West this evening


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Glorious all day up north ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

And I rode in... :


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Traffic was shite as well. Pisses me off when everyone talks about how successful "Ken's" congestion charge is by looking at the traffic in central London. What about the outskirts - took me 40 minutes to cover barely a mile. My average mph on the DIS hardly registered anything.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

don't worry mate......the charge is soon to come to the outskirts as well


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh........and heres me thinking this would be one of those "nice" threads when the world looks bright and sunny you can smell the freshly cut grass....hear the birds sing......mix a Pims.....then smile at how lucky we are...to own TT's!! ;D (notice i said "we" there folks  )

but no!

just as you said......something comes along and.....thud! the niceness has turned and legged it :

hoooo hum....such is life


----------

